# I can sew bettas



## Morganic (Jul 23, 2014)

Not literally take a betta out of a tank and stitch it up, but you know what I mean.










This was actually the first pattern I made. I learned to sew during the spring in Home Ec (and I now get to drop that stupid class because I learned the one thing I took it for. And it only took two years). I like making my own patterns because it's a whole lot easier than following vague instructions, especially vague instructions for experienced seamstresses ):

One day, I was going through Pinterest, looking for free sewing patterns, and I came across a patten for sale to make a betta. Me, being the cheap, broke teenager that I am, decided I could make the pattern myself. And I did, and it turned out great. I hope I still have the pattern though. I think I threw it into my sewing drawer. 

I also want to try and start drawing bettas. I draw frequently. 









This is an example of some of the art I do (I'm sorry I know it's not betta related :-( ) I like to use water colors because it makes it super easy to blend. I also do some things on the computer.


----------



## jasmine8 (Jul 29, 2014)

You're so talented! The betta looks awesome, you should post the instructions if you can find them


----------



## Tinker144 (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow, that's cool! I've done watercolor myself.


----------



## Morganic (Jul 23, 2014)

I could probably post the pattern  but I'm terrible at coming up with how I do stuff plus my work space is super messy. 


Also, I have a question about water colors: Do I have to use special watercolor paint or can I use acrylic?


----------



## Tinker144 (Jul 15, 2014)

There is special watercolor paint you can purchase at Michael's or Hobby Lobby or your local craft store. The brand I have is Cotman water colours that I picked up at Michael's. Unfortunately the paint is a tad expensive. Each one cost me about $7 each.


----------



## Morganic (Jul 23, 2014)

Tinker144 said:


> There is special watercolor paint you can purchase at Michael's or Hobby Lobby or your local craft store. The brand I have is Cotman water colours that I picked up at Michael's. Unfortunately the paint is a tad expensive. Each one cost me about $7 each.


Yikes  Most of my funds go toward my fish or sewing stuff. And my local craft store is Walmart  I'm serious, the nearest one is 2 hours away.

Oh, and sorry it took a while for me to respond. I was sick yesterday and I'm still sick today.


----------



## Tinker144 (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear. Hope you feel better soon. There is probably something you can find at Walmart that will work equally as well.


----------



## Morganic (Jul 23, 2014)

Tinker144 said:


> Sorry to hear. Hope you feel better soon. There is probably something you can find at Walmart that will work equally as well.


Yeah, walmart has their own brand. I thought they were pretty good but the tubes are super small. I ran out of white really fast and I started using some acrylic white that my mom had a big container of. When I was younger I remembered taking lessons and using acrylics to do water color. I'm considering switching to that because the paint is a whole lot cheaper and I get more for my money.


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

Ive done a couple of watercolor paintings using acrylics. You just have to water it down quite a bit, so it can be done.


----------



## Morganic (Jul 23, 2014)

Deadflwr said:


> Ive done a couple of watercolor paintings using acrylics. You just have to water it down quite a bit, so it can be done.


I like a bolder look anyway. I use water colors because of the easy and smooth blending and shading. I've been working on my room and I'm gonna get some storage soon, so I'm gonna wait until I get more storage before I buy some acrylic paint. That's the problem with being artistic; you don't have enough space to put all of your art stuff. I have a sewing machine on my computer desk, paint brushes all over the floor, twenty million sketchbooks thrown around my room, a calligraphy set (I also do calligraphy), and a box of sewing supplies stealing my computer chair. Really though, it's super painful to look at my room right now.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

When I watercolor I use the cheap kits that have all the colors in a plastic case. :lol: works for me!


----------

